# Finally some pictures of C.S. 18.2



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well after a long while i finally got some pictures of the 18.2. Ive been busy with school and all that fun stuff so i havent had much time to play with this thing, i did tweak on it a little and in the next few days i hope to figure out REW. I bought an SPL meter today so we will see what happens. 

I do know that this thing still puts a smile on my face, anything and everything is fun to listen to. It completely changes the HT experience by adding a sub, especially one that will shake the whole room. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks good!:T How do you like your Dayton amp?


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like it so far im finding turning the gain on the amp up past 4 is unbearable, but ive only had the red clipping light come on once and as soon as i saw that i shut it down. I emailed Craig and he assured me it was not a problem and that i shouldnt be concerned with it. 

Thee song had some really low bass and i had the gain to about 5 and it was extremely loud so i dont think theres any problems with it. I still need to do some calibrations and see about moving the sub around but im pretty limited on where i can set it up at it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was kind of curious about how often the clip indicator lit up, you answerd that.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah i was kind a surprised to see it light up, but it was a Lil Wayne song that i downloaded off of limewire, so it wasnt the best quality plus it had some tones in it that were super low. 

When i asked Craig about it he explained it to me so i feel confident that everything is okay.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I bet you are loving life!! Thanks for sharing the pics. :T 

Matt


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

mdrake said:


> I bet you are loving life!! Thanks for sharing the pics. :T
> 
> Matt


I am, i may be using this for an upcoming party so well see about it handles.

If only my sister wasnt my roomate, shes already asleep and i have a few movies i wanna watch and some music to listen to so i can tweak with it a little bit. I doubt she would like it if she was jolted out of bed by the pod emergance scene on WOTW or some deep bass lines.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Concider yourself lucky as the only time i can even turn my sub on or watch a movie at a decent volume is when the twins are at grandma and grandpas.:sad:


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

You have a point, i can imagine its a great pleasure having kids but definately is a strain on the time you have for hobbies especially with subs and the concern of damaging ears.

During the day though i usually have the house to myself so hopefully i figure it out. Does anyone know a lot of REW ive been reading and reading but im not really getting the hang of it.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Excellent Sub, I bet that sounds awesome :T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Great sub. Way to go. Dennis


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

graydodge14 said:


> You have a point, i can imagine its a great pleasure having kids but definately is a strain on the time you have for hobbies especially with subs and the concern of damaging ears.
> 
> During the day though i usually have the house to myself so hopefully i figure it out. Does anyone know a lot of REW ive been reading and reading but im not really getting the hang of it.


The twins are a god send it's a wonderful thing.:T You are right though it absolutley makes testing and setup tough to do along with taking time away to go out to the garage and build but it's worth it. Just makes nights of sleep shorter and my time scheduling more important.:T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

> During the day though i usually have the house to myself so hopefully i figure it out. Does anyone know a lot of REW ive been reading and reading but im not really getting the hang of it
> 
> Read more: Finally some pictures of C.S. 18.2 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com ​


I have played with REW for a while and still can not get consistent result every time, so don't feel bad it takes time. 

Matt


----------

